

Tower - New Git client for Mac (beta) - jrnkntl
http://git-tower.com

======
masonmark
Terriffic. This client looks like it is going to be great. Right now it seems
just a bit sluggish or rough in a few spots--I wonder if the recent
announcement of GitBox made them rush their beta out the door? It seems plenty
ready for beta, though--very attractive but highly functional UI, and after
putting it through my workflow this morning, I can already say that for me,
GitX is a thing of the past.

Let the battle of the real Mac git clients begin! GitBox, Tower... does
anybody else want to announce one?

~~~
SpiralLab
GitMac is in Private Beta right now. <http://gitmacapp.com>

We focused more on making Git easy to use, so it's more of a
Versions/Cornerstone type workflow.

------
rgrove
Looks wonderful, and in tests on small repos it seems to work well, but I
can't get it to open the moderately-sized YUI 3 repository (10,000 commits or
so) that I spend most of my time in. It just sits and spins forever.

Brotherbard's gitx fork has no problem working with the same repo, so it seems
like Tower has some performance issues to work out.

~~~
jtdowney
I was able to get Tower to open the Linux kernel git tree (>200,000 commits)
on my MBP. It was sluggish but worked as expected.

For comparison I tried Brotherbard's gitx fork on the Linux kernel tree as
well. It also loaded the tree as expected and was faster then Tower but had a
somewhat slow startup time.

------
zacharypinter
On quick glance, I don't see a command line tool (ala the gitx command) for
opening the current directory's repo.

Any chance it's in the queue?

------
abrudtkuhl
Anyone try it yet?

------
to
another one? didnt they just released one last week?

